# Dog aggression



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm not sure where to start. 3 months ago my brother moved in with me and brought his 18 mo old pair of boxers (one male one female). At first it seemed okay, except they were virtually untrained and destroyed my back yard, but I thought they were doing well.

About 6 weeks ago, I thought it was time to play with Tai's toys in the house with the other dogs there and it ended up in a dog fight between my v and the male boxer. So, no toys in the house. Next, last week the male boxer tried to take food from Tai's bowl while he was eating .... Next dog fight. Tonight, after they ate and I'd put the male boxer outside already, when I opened the back door to let the female and tai outside the male attacked him, and I got bit by the boxer trying to split them up. Both dogs got bit by each other in the process.

Both are intact, but that has never been an issue with my v. He's been I hate to say hiding, but he went into his crate and has been there all night. I don't want to make my brother give up his dog .... I just don't know how to nip this in the bud, or even know if that's something I can do. The aggression Is coming from the boxer male, not my v, he's just holding his own when attacked.

Thoughts?


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

If you are going to have two males that are continuing to fight in the house you might need to muzzle one or both. I know that is not the answer you are looking for. 

From the sounds of it they are both fighting when resource guarding so you will need to go back to basics and make them both realise that they don't own anything. Everything is yours. The training around resource guarding should at first be done with them separately and will take lots of time. It sounds like it has already gone far enough that you should consider a professional trainer and behaviorist to come in.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I have not been in this situation exactly but I had my male attacked by other males, twice. I would also recommend considering professional help in your home if the living situation is going to continue. You're lucky if this hasn't already made your our dog fear aggressive or terrified of other dogs. And now he can't even relax in his own home. I would keep them completely separate. Feed in crates. Possibly start a crate and rotate program in your house. In my opinion it's not worth your pups safety and mental health to keep putting them in the position until it's been worked out.

Here's information on what is "crate and rotate" in case you're unaware. I know it's what my cousin does when they have a foster to help keep all dogs safe until everything is worked out.

http://www.pbrc.net/rotate.html


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sounds like your male is coming of age, and the boxer does not want the pecking order to change. He is drawing a line in the sand. If your dog crosses it, its on. Some dogs work it out. Others never seem to figure it out , as neither one will give in to the other. Also some dogs are bullies, and will heavily correct a dog they feel is under them for no apparent reason.
Also each of the males have a different pack leader.
Your brothers dog may respect him, but not you.
Ultimately its your brothers dog starting the fights, and he needs to seek help with training. You are not asking him to get rid of his dog, you are asking him to fix his dogs problem. He is either willing to put in the work for the dog to stay, or find it a new home. I would not let one of my dogs be repeatedly bitten, and as you found out breaking up a dog fight can cause you some pain too. 
I would rotate crate time, until your brother gets help with his dog.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just a question.
How much exercise, and how much training does your brother put into the dogs? Some dogs will always be laid back, but others need a leader. If they don't have one, they become frustrated, and lash out at the other dogs in the pack. Dogs like clear defined rules, and don't do well with gray areas.


----------

